# CPU & GPU upgrade for an HP Pavillion Media Center a1600n



## johnnyboy23 (Oct 27, 2010)

What is the latest/best CPU & GPU that's compatible for this computer? HP Pavilion Media Center a1600n Desktop PC Product Specifications | HP® Support

Is the AMD Athlon X2 6000+ compatible?

It has... 

-AMD Athlon X2 4600+ installed instead of the 3800+ 
-4Gigs of RAM 
-HIS Radeon HD 4670 GPU 
-500GB HDD 
-500W PSU 
-Windows Vista Home Premium 34bit os 

I know it's a dinosaur *** computer but I'm looking to upgrade this computer to give it to my younger brother cause you know... we all got our tax returns and I had payed someone to build me a gaming rig. So, I thought I'd give it to him. It served me well for time I have had it. It played Skyrim, Far Cry 3 (ikr), Devil May Cry, MW3, TERA and many other games on med/low settings. High/ultra on older games. It runs Devil May Cry on Ultra @ 1680x1050 with 28-34 fps o___o Did okay with Photoshop and horrible with Sony Vegas Pro lol. You're most likely not going to read all of this cause tl;dr... but I just want to share it's capability although it's ****** old.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Is the AMD Athlon X2 6000+ compatible? *No*

From Motherboard Specifications, A8M2N-LA (NodusM3) 



> Processor upgrade information
> 
> Motherboard supports the following processor upgrades. Socket type: AM2
> 
> ...


----------

